# My Pics



## Guest (Oct 10, 2006)

Heres few pics of me 1st one b4 gear, 2nd pic after few courses and 3rd is few months back will try up date them from time to time

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/dwgprince/flexing.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/dwgprince/14thoct.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/dwgprince/dan.jpg

http://i17.photobucket.com/albums/b84/dwgprince/danaug06.jpg

THANKS


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

great pics mate u look solid


----------



## Canadianguy (Aug 1, 2006)

yea dude nice,lean and cut and big.


----------



## shabba (Jun 24, 2007)

thats a really good gain in that amount of time,sorry did i say good i meant s**t hot mate what coarse were u on if u don't mind me askin?


----------



## BigBen91 (Sep 24, 2008)

u look proper hench mate, id die 4 ur shoulders lol


----------



## londonboy1234 (Sep 14, 2008)

same here! would love to have that size!


----------



## Glassback (Jun 18, 2010)

Looks really impressive!


----------



## SPORTY_LAD (Mar 4, 2009)

wow, may I ask how many gear cicles did you do and what sort of trainning program you are following?


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

check the date m8 it was posted 2006 and he only made 23 posts lol


----------



## GSP1466867953 (Jan 7, 2009)

Top gains mate.


----------



## Walker19 (Apr 10, 2009)

:clap2:That's awesome! Very impressive dude! :clap2: This calls for a celebration :beer1: hahah,, LOL! :clap2:


----------



## Nuclear_Chris (Mar 24, 2016)

impressive, what gear is that u used! thinking of doing some myself


----------

